# Looking For Little House Books By Laura Ingalls Wilder



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I have always loved these books and was hoping I could find them to read on my Kindle but I cannot find them.Does anyone know where I might look.I know my daughter would love to read them again also.I am new to the Kindle and I have just been getting books from Amazon.Are there other places and if so which is the best.I appreciate your help.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

There are four available, DRM-free from mobileread.com.  The books are out of copyright in Canada, where MR is hosted, but not in the US. Let your conscience be your guide, as Jiminy Cricket would say!


----------

